# Probleme mit Seerosen



## sittichzuechter (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

wir versuchen an unserem Angelteich seit längerer Zeit Seerosen und Rohrschilf anzusiedeln, aber nichts will so richtig funktionieren?!?

Seerosen:

Versuch 

1. Wir haben wilde Seerosen aus einem benachbarten Gewässer ausgebuddelt             und einfach mit der Wurzel an einen Stein gebunden und ins Wasser bei einer tiefe von ca. 1m eingebracht.

Kein Ergebnis

2. Wir haben Seerosen in einem Holzkorb mit Erde ins Wasser eingelassen, vereinzelt kamen welche hoch, aber im nächsten Jahr war der Zauber vorbei

3. Versuch mit Zahmen Seerosen, die kamen auch nur im 1. Jahr hoch, danach sahen wir nie wieder was von denen...

Vielleicht noch wichtig: Wir hatten bis vor ca. 10 Jahren immer einen Bereich der wunderbar mit wilden Seerosen bewachsen war, aber auf einmal kam einfach nichts mehr hoch?!?
Wie kann das sein??? 
Es wurden keinerlei Besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt, die es sonst auch nicht gegeben hätte!!

Wir sind am Ende mit unserem Latein, bitte um Hilfe . . . . 


Die nächste Frage wäre, wie kann man Rohrschilf am Gewässer ansiedeln??

Ein versuch wurde auch hier gestartet, wir haben es einfach versucht um zu pflanzen, aber auch hier kein erfolg...

Ich hoffe uns kann jemand helfen...

Danke im Vorraus 

MFG

Dirk B.


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

hi, 
hast du deine Seerosen mal gedüngt oder so? ich habe sera Florenette A (Aquariumpflanzendünger in Tablettenform) mit in meinen Korb getan, im korb ist die Seerose ummantelt von Lehm, und in dem Lehm die Tablette, manche nehmen auch düngekegel für normale Pflanzen, aber da ich ein Aquarium habe und diesen dünger für einige Pflanzen brauche nehme ich den auch für die Rosen, einmal im Jahr (Frühjahr) kommt dann so eine Düngetablette in den Lehm hinein!
Gruß paddy


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

Hallo Dirk,

ich vermute da schmecken jemand Deine Seerosen. In Frage kommen Bisamratten, Biber und __ Graskarpfen. Alle drei sind in der Lage auch einen großen Seerosenbestand restlos zu verputzen. Neu gepflanzte Seerosen haben dann natürlich erst recht keine Chance.


----------



## matzeed7 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Probleme mit Seerosen*

ja es muss sich um einen Zuwanderer handeln, der euch die ganzen Pflanzen wegputzt

ALso unser örtlicher Angelverein hat auch unser Gewässer um Seerosen erweitert nun wachsen diese recht gut. Um __ Schilf anzusiedeln haben sie einfach 
was auf wasser geworfen was sich dann von ganz allein vermehrt hat


----------

